# nftables meets SYNPROXY?

## seVes

Hey!

I switched my server to using nftables and converted nearly all iptables-rules into nftables.

At least, the protection using SYNPROXY is missing.

Is nftables able to use SYNPROXY or not?

If yes, how?

----------

## massimo

http://wiki.nftables.org/wiki-nftables/index.php/Supported_features_compared_to_xtables

----------

## seVes

Thanks massimo!

I already found that page, but that doesn't help me that much.

Can you give me an example-line for the nftables?

iptables example:

```
iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 22 -m state --state INVALID,UNTRACKED -j SYNPROXY --sack-perm --timestamp --wscale 7 --mss 1460

```

----------

